# D. Tinctorius identification



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Found local D. Tinctorius young for sale in my region, what do you think this morf could be? Thanks!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Look like cobalts to me.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Could be a dwarf. Nice colors on them but very disturbing to see how they are housed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dwarf cobalts for sure.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

French Guiana Dwarf Cobalt. These are the only tincs that I have been able to keep really successfully as a group frog (mine are a 1.3 and the male breeds a different female every couple of days). Very pretty morph.

Richard.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Could be a dwarf. Nice colors on them but very disturbing to see how they are housed.


My words EXACTLY!!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a 1.3 Dwarf Cobalt group that do great with each other too! I thought I was just lucky!!!

-Mike-



Woodsman said:


> French Guiana Dwarf Cobalt. These are the only tincs that I have been able to keep really successfully as a group frog (mine are a 1.3 and the male breeds a different female every couple of days). Very pretty morph.
> 
> Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Usually the female tincs will beat the crap out of each other, but the females in my Dwarf Cobalts will make a daisy chain of all three females following the male around the terrarium. So, technically, there's quite a bit of lesbianism going on with the chicks (they must be the Binobos of the frog world!)

Richard.



Mikembo said:


> I have a 1.3 Dwarf Cobalt group that do great with each other too! I thought I was just lucky!!!
> 
> -Mike-


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Many thanks for feedback!

I crossed fingers for them being D. T. Dwarf cause the breeder don't know exactly what lives in his tanks... 

Now constructing a 28x20x24" tank wich i think will be large for a pair, but will try to do 1.2-3 group. Just wait for a construction journal


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Yet some new pictures.

What will you say - Surinam or French Guiana Cobalt?..


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would go with a very skinny French Guiana Dwarf Cobalt. Sometimes Bakhuis Mountains look like FGDCs, so I'll through that into the mix as well.

Richard.


----------

